

Firefox OS as an Internet of Things Platform - janjongboom
http://ee.telenor.io/gonzo/hardware/2014/12/16/firefox-os-iot.html?shameless-repost

======
janjongboom
Sorry for the repost but it never hit the frontpage yesterday for some reason
despite having quite some points.

